# 2014 Yearlings



## farmpony84

Here is Cloud. He is 10 months. I still need to get him gelded. I have had two appointments that were cancelled by the vet because of inclement weather. I should try again next week.


----------



## ForeverSunRider

He's adorable. If ever you want to get rid of him....my pasture has yet to house a horse of his color...:wink:


----------



## farmpony84

I've always wanted a buckskin. Here is a picture of Cloud with Pistol, my 31 year old. I'm hoping he is at least that big when he is finished growing. Is it too early to string test yet?


----------



## ForeverSunRider

So cute I can't even handle it lol


----------



## Bright

This is my TB cross yearling


----------



## Paintedponies1992

Here's Impa, she's 8 months and growing.


----------



## Druydess

Shaia's Dream of Echoes
Obsidian Dream S x Echo Empress


----------



## Roperchick

picking her up sunday! but....

Wda Telicos Col Lena- Wda Telicos Col Lena Quarter Horse

aka Chickadee born 22 Apr 2014


----------



## Roperchick

Here she is! Picked her up today


----------



## nicoles

Calypso, my 10-month-old TWH filly, recently spent 30 days at "Weanling University" since she was completely unhandled (but still very sweet). 

Overthinking things with the trainer:



Back home:


----------



## darkpony

Rook will be 9 months on the 24th. Today was so nice outside we went for a walk, and played in some puddles. She never hesitated once and plunged right in behind me.


----------



## FrostedLilly

This is my 10.5 month old "Pig Pen" aka Elsa.


----------



## Paintedponies1992

So I went to the barn to brush all the girls and snap a few photos and I got this picture. It was supposed to be a decent picture, then I got home and looked at the pictures I took and busted out laughing. XD

Stay classy Impa


----------



## nicoles

I caught this by accident, so it's blurry, but I love her crazy mane. Especially since my gelding has such a scraggly mane that just won't grow out, lol. She was watching my gelding's back feet while walking around him to come to me.


----------



## FrostedLilly

^ That reminds me of a herbal essences commercial! 

I have decided there will be no more photos until May. Well, maybe a few at the end of April when she's officially 1 year... but for the next 3 - 4 weeks, they're all going to look fairly similar to this. If it wasn't still so chilly out, I would give her a bath.


----------



## darkpony

not great pictures of Rook, but it will have to do. Hoping to get better ones soon. Almost 10 months old!


----------



## Roperchick

Chunky monkey here had a birthday yesterday so she's *finally* a yearling haha


----------



## FrostedLilly

Elsa turned 1 on the 24th, so she's now officially a yearling. I put some decorations on her to celebrate the event. She wasn't happy about it. She's also shedding like crazy - hair is just falling off of her. Looks to be growing again too.


----------



## nicoles

lol, Glynnis, glad to know I'm not the only one that thought no birthday is complete without "decorations". Calypso didn't care for her pretty birthday sash at all 

She turned 1 on April 27. Had her first bath two days ago and she did really well. Although she also wasn't happy about it. She tolerated it is the best way to explain her mood lol


----------



## ForeverSunRider

My friend's baby is going to be 1 soon...she looks much older than 1 though...


----------



## JustDressageIt

J'Adore - 2014 KWPN filly, just turned a year old, standing approx 15hh.


----------



## FrostedLilly

nicoles said:


> lol, Glynnis, glad to know I'm not the only one that thought no birthday is complete without "decorations". Calypso didn't care for her pretty birthday sash at all
> 
> She turned 1 on April 27. Had her first bath two days ago and she did really well. Although she also wasn't happy about it. She tolerated it is the best way to explain her mood lol


Haha! I thought I'd do it, just for fun. The kids at the barn were looking at me like I was crazy lol. She took it surprisingly well, given that it was a headband that sat just behind her poll. I longed her with it and everything, but like yours, you could tell she wasn't particularly impressed.


----------



## Zexious

Just--She's beautiful :O What are your plans for her?


----------



## JustDressageIt

I am going to let her tell me what she wants to be when she grows up  
She has the breeding to go any direction, so I will see what she has more aptitude for. She's got upper level potential, I think.


----------



## brookelatour

Looks like my apha mare
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## darkpony

Rook will be 11 Months old on 5/24. I think she is really starting to look less like a foal more like a horse. She is still a shrimp, but I didn't expect anything different.


----------



## Paintedponies1992

I haven't posted any new pictures of Impa since right now I don't think she'd appreciate having her picture taken with the way she's shedding out, that and being busy working with my 3 and 2 year olds. All I can say is she's gotten a really gorgeous neck right now and was amazing for the vet the other day.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Lol Rook doesn't look very happy about that blanket! 

Elsa is doing really well. She's starting to become less wiggly baby and more horse-like. I banded her mane really quickly to try and train it to one side. I haven't trimmed her bridle path yet and her so her forelock is super thick. I tried to band it like the rest of the mane, but it ended up like this. She always gives me this look like "I can't believe I put up with you."


----------



## MyBayQHFilly

Gypsy will be 1 on May 22. I won't be there that day, going to visit hubby in hospital 3 hours away.


----------



## Zexious

^Gypsy is beautiful!
I hope your hubby is ok :<


----------



## darkpony

Glynnis said:


> Lol Rook doesn't look very happy about that blanket!
> 
> Elsa is doing really well. She's starting to become less wiggly baby and more horse-like. I banded her mane really quickly to try and train it to one side. I haven't trimmed her bridle path yet and her so her forelock is super thick. I tried to band it like the rest of the mane, but it ended up like this. She always gives me this look like "I can't believe I put up with you."
> 
> View attachment 642226


 
LOL! Actually she wandered around the pasture with it on her back. It didnt bother her.. that look you see in the picture is because another horse(one that typically picks on her) was coming up behind her just as I snapped the picture. I love Elsa's impossibly fluffy forelock.


----------



## nicoles

Glynnis said:


> Lol Rook doesn't look very happy about that blanket!
> 
> Elsa is doing really well. She's starting to become less wiggly baby and more horse-like. I banded her mane really quickly to try and train it to one side. I haven't trimmed her bridle path yet and her so her forelock is super thick. I tried to band it like the rest of the mane, but it ended up like this. She always gives me this look like "I can't believe I put up with you."
> 
> View attachment 642226


I really need to do that with Calypso. Her mane is apparently not going to fix itself lol.

This is Calypso (my TWH) at just over 13 months. She's 13.2 at the wither and 13.3 at the rear. She still looks like a baby.

A couple weeks ago she had her first riders (if someone is reading this and the photo doesn't load, it's a sock monkey and a Clifford stuffed animal)! 





We went on a trail walk down the street and she did even better than my super laid back 3-year-old gelding. I'm in the DFW area and we've had record rain in May, so I did nothing with her for almost a month straight.

So walking with her is fantastic because she is the same horse that flipped herself over backwards (resulting in a concussion that left her unable to stand for about 6 long, scary hours) just a few months ago during her first leading lesson ever (she threw a fit with the barn owner while being unloaded at the trainer's). So casually taking strolls with her is a big deal. 

She was looking at guinea hens running around here, her first time ever encountering them:



And, her mane...





I'll worry about training it to one side when it gets a little longer. It's just so thick and flops around where it wants 

That's all. Love seeing everyone's babies grow!

ETA: That's not all. Forgot the tarp pic!


----------



## FrostedLilly

Good for Calypso with the tarp! That was Elsa's nemesis.

Elsa's mane is just a mess. I took out the elastics because I knew for the next few weeks, I wouldn't be able to come out and maintain them. She has a perfect double mane. I love how beautifully thick it is, but just want it on one side! After my wedding, I'll have more time to go out and put a real effort into taming it!


----------



## nicoles

Glynnis said:


> Good for Calypso with the tarp! That was Elsa's nemesis.
> 
> Elsa's mane is just a mess. I took out the elastics because I knew for the next few weeks, I wouldn't be able to come out and maintain them. She has a perfect double mane. I love how beautifully thick it is, but just want it on one side! After my wedding, I'll have more time to go out and put a real effort into taming it!
> 
> View attachment 650434


I would love a double mane on Calypso! It's so thick I wonder how much of a pain it would be for her to have all that weight on one side. She's always sweating on the one side where most of it falls.


----------



## MyBayQHFilly

Zexious said:


> ^Gypsy is beautiful!
> I hope your hubby is ok :<


Thank you! She is a very laid back, sweet filly. Hubby has been moved to a local nursing home for rehab, he had a leg amputated. He has several very serious illnesses, a holding pattern is all we can hope for at this time. The wonderful woman where I board Gypsy took pictures for me on her birthday. :happydance:


----------



## FrostedLilly

Oh my goodness! I totally missed your post about your husband! I hope everything turns out for you guys. Gypsy is gorgeous by the way.


----------



## FrostedLilly

I've tackled the mane! I got sick of it being all over the place and braided it all to one side on Sunday. Elsa actually seemed to enjoy her beauty treatment. She's definitely a gawky bum-high, pencil-necked yearling, but I'm happy with how she's turning out so far. I know her feet need a trim and she's on next week's farrier list. That aside, I'm really impressed with her condition. She seems to be maintaining a satisfactory body weight - not too skinny, but not too fat either.


----------



## darkpony

Rook is almost a yearling


----------



## Paintedponies1992

Impa is out enjoying pasture this summer. She's starting to finally get a neck on her lol, where as before she had this short little neck


----------



## FrostedLilly

Everyone's yearlings are looking great!


----------



## Paintedponies1992

Here's an updated pic of Impa next to my 2 year old who is about 14 hh now. I got out today and did a little work with the girls this afternoon.


----------



## Roperchick

my sassy redhead

she gets her first lunging lesson tomorrow haha


----------



## Paintedponies1992

So yesterday, while the farrier was out, my mom brought Impa's name to my attention and that literally no one could remember the name XD. So I said to her well she's not registered and she doesn't know her name really yet so I was open to new names. We went through ten names before finally settling on a new name. So Impa's final name change is Black Magik; Magik for short.


----------



## Kamakazi

I just bought this little guy a few weeks ago but I am already so in love with him. 
His name is Scout and is my new training project. He is a registered appaloosa


----------



## That Friesian

Soooooo cute!!!!!!


----------



## letsrein

The new app is SOOOOOO freaking cute! And I personally love "Black Magik"


----------



## farmpony84

Clouds getting big!


----------



## TierReneigh

Ah! It was so neat to flip through this thread and watch your yearlings grow into mini horses. I myself have became a recent yearling momma to Yukine! -Bursts with pride-

Unfortunately I don't have any real pictures of my guy except for the one those in charge of his quarantine sent: 










And the picture that led to me buying him. In his quarantine picture it already looks as if he has filled out some! I so have my fingers crossed for an easy keeper.


----------



## Paintedponies1992

Letsrein thank you


----------



## ForeverSunRider

Everyone's looking so good!


----------



## sonib82

Here's my little guy at 14 months. He's an app if you can't tell


----------



## Paintedponies1992

I am very happy with how Magik is growing . Can't wait til she's a two year old.


----------



## FrostedLilly

I haven't posted in here in a while. Elsa is 18 months and getting a little belly on her. She was just dewormed, so I doubt it's parasites, I think she is just legitimately tubby. They've started transitioning to hay, so I'm sure the diet change has also contributed. Going into winter, it doesn't bother me much and I'm sure she'll lose it in the next growth spurt. 









In comparison to the end of August...


----------



## Paintedponies1992

Elsa looks so gorgeous D:


----------



## FrostedLilly

PaintedPonies92 said:


> Elsa looks so gorgeous D:


Thank you! I'm really happy with how she's turning out. She's so smart and willing, but also has a bit of a stubborn streak, so she's always keeping me on my toes!


----------



## Mollysue

Haven't posted in about a year. My guy Legacy was born march 14, 2014 . Trying to get a feel about where he is in the growth stage and he's in about the same as others of his breed. He's a foundation quarter horse and last measurement was about 14.2 hands. I know most Throughbreds will probably measure out taller. How about other appendix and quarters horses height now? Would love all measurements from all breeds from Spring foaling of 2014. I know we are all wondering at this point how long will they continue to get height, and when does that slow and filling out process take over. Would love all input!! Tks guys


----------



## nicoles

Everyone's babies are so cute!! Glad to see they're doing well 

Calypso is my 17-month-old Tennessee Walking Horse and was my first ever baby. I've had her home with me for roughly 10 months now.

I haven't done much else other than walks with Calypso since my last post. It's been a terribly hot summer and it's still hot (97 degrees for the past few days!).

We go on short trail walks at least once a week. No more than 25 minutes (it's just too hot!). Other days I just go out and groom her, or hand-graze her, or just hang out and scratch her. After I bought her, she went to weanling university to learn the basics (haltering, leading, picking up feet) back in January. I tend to let the herd do the work of teaching my horses manners, respect, etc... So we will see how my strategy pans out when she goes under saddle in a couple of years. 

She's turning into a really cool horse. I think I'm 100% a mare person now (don't tell my gelding lol). We board at a place that has a forested 240 acres of land. It's private and double fenced. No public access or access to the road. 



When we're all alone (as in not a single other person is there (there's only one way in and out of the property)), we can go down steeper trails because I can let her off lead. I would rather her go down at her own pace and not be attached to me via lead rope. I don't want her to end up on top of me if one of us falls, lol:


----------



## nicoles

Sorry for double posting, but I wanted to share how much her coat color changed now that she's getting her winter coat. All around 5 p.m., cause that's the time I head out there 

A couple Sunday's ago:



4 days later (backed away for the shot, but she's in an enclosed space):



A week after that: 



*Sorry for so many pics, again. Calypso just got out of a super awkward stage and I know she's about to head right back into it, so I'm taking all the pics I can get now lolll


----------



## Roperchick

Chick is growing like a weed! 
















Learning to load herself in the big trailer this morning


----------



## woodsmenjoe

*18 mth old*

Here is Chance he is a Saddlebred / QH cross he was born on Easter Sunday 2014.


----------



## darkpony

Rook is just shy of 16 months. This is her first time being saddled. I don't plan on breaking her until 2.5-3 depending on how she grows up, but I figure a little exposure to tack can't hurt. She didn't bat an eye. I am pretty proud of this girl. She got all the brains from her dam, and all the personality from her sire. She is the perfect mix. Here is a video.


https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156136696185006


----------



## sonib82

Mollysue said:


> Haven't posted in about a year. My guy Legacy was born march 14, 2014 . Trying to get a feel about where he is in the growth stage and he's in about the same as others of his breed. He's a foundation quarter horse and last measurement was about 14.2 hands. I know most Throughbreds will probably measure out taller. How about other appendix and quarters horses height now? Would love all measurements from all breeds from Spring foaling of 2014. I know we are all wondering at this point how long will they continue to get height, and when does that slow and filling out process take over. Would love all input!! Tks guys


Mine was born a little later - June 2014, he's an appaloosa but out of a QH cross. Currently 14.3 at the hip and about 14.1 at the withers. The front end has some catching up to do!


----------



## farmpony84

Cloud is 18 months now... He's only around 14 hands at the withers but he's butt high so I think he'll grow some more. Not sure if I'll get four more inches or not but...


----------



## WSArabians

Striker - a reiner in the making. He is a July baby so one year and four months! He is a replica of his sire.


----------



## WSArabians

This is Kheeper. No doubt a reining prospect but I think she will shine as a cow horse. She's a sassy one!


----------



## WSArabians

Stryder - Half Arabian, Half Morgan (Morab). LOVE this guy. His 2015 brother is a smidgen nicer. This mare is a killer producer.


----------



## nicoles

Mollysue said:


> Haven't posted in about a year. My guy Legacy was born march 14, 2014 . Trying to get a feel about where he is in the growth stage and he's in about the same as others of his breed. He's a foundation quarter horse and last measurement was about 14.2 hands. I know most Throughbreds will probably measure out taller. How about other appendix and quarters horses height now? Would love all measurements from all breeds from Spring foaling of 2014. I know we are all wondering at this point how long will they continue to get height, and when does that slow and filling out process take over. Would love all input!! Tks guys


Calypso is a Tennessee Walker and a month ago she was sticked at 13.3 at the withers and 14.1 at the hip. I'm hoping she gets to 15 hands flat. She was born April 27, 2014. She strings to 15.1/.2

My May 2012 TWH gelding was 15 hands at 17 months and has just now hit 16 hands.


----------



## farmpony84

Little baby horse is getting big!


----------



## ForeverSunRider

WSArabians said:


> Stryder - Half Arabian, Half Morgan (Morab). LOVE this guy. His 2015 brother is a smidgen nicer. This mare is a killer producer.


If I had the money I'd offer to buy him off you lol

I am very impressed with him.


----------



## nicoles

How are everyone's babies doing? I had a couple pics out of the hundreds (thousands?) I've taken during the past few months that I wanted to share. She's the cuddliest, schmooziest horse I've ever met in my life and I just absolutely love her.

Calypso's butt is currently about 2.5-3" higher than her withers so it's kind of hard to take a non-goofy pic of her. I wanted to share this because she's standing on a hill so she looks balanced! She's staring at a group of wild turkeys walking by our fence. Her mane is slowly but surely falling to the other side (it was almost a foot long section of hair a year ago lol) 



She's slowly turning into a young horse instead of just a baby, but still has sweet moments like this (and ignore the wood pile, we had just moved in and the landlord had yet to move it): 



She has a couple years to go before she goes under saddle, but I'm hoping to do long distance trails/non-competitve endurance with her. Her trainer said she's "athletic as hell and needs a job where she can run for days" so I think she'll do the job


----------



## Mollysue

Legacy this last oct at 17 months 14.2 hands around 800 lbs.


----------



## FrostedLilly

This is Elsa in December. She'll be 2 on April 24th. She's just over 15hh at the withers and about 15.1 at the hindquarters. She string tested to 15.3 and so it looks like she is on track to make that or just under.


----------



## Mollysue

What breed is eylsa ?


----------



## nicoles

Calypso is so short! But I specifically chose her to be that way lol. She's 13.3 at the withers and 14.1 at the hip. She strings to 15-15.1, but I'd be happy with 14.2 to 15. Something easier to remount during long trail rides


----------



## FrostedLilly

Mollysue said:


> What breed is eylsa ?


She is 3/4 Paint and 1/4 Arabian. She's more or less got the stock breed body and obviously pinto colouration, but has the finer Arabian face and longer neck and of course the Arab sass!


----------



## Paintedponies1992

Magik's getting so big! She's at least 14 HH now.


----------



## darkpony

Mollysue said:


> Legacy this last oct at 17 months 14.2 hands around 800 lbs.


Such a pretty head on this one!


----------



## nicoles

It's been unseasonably warm here. 70's and even 80's this week. My horses have both been sweating through their winter coats, but Calypso is starting to shed!







Her front shoulders are the only areas that are shed out, but I'm excited to see her black legs come back!

Also, her mane has finally flipped over to one side and stayed there! It's been a year and half of it going over to the left side one chunk of hair at a time, so I'm really happy, lol

This is her mane last summer versus last week:


----------



## Liver

Born end of July 2014, our Ted-man! So he's now 18.5 months, something like 13.1hh at the withers and 13.3hh at the butt? Mom is POA, Dad was appaloosa. This little guy's favorite thing is being a "big boy" with a saddle and bridle, he gets so excited! 

Bonus morning-after-born baby picture for cuteness.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

This is Ducati, he'll be 2 on 04/12/16. I'm pretty pleased with him, he's super sweet, affectionate, curious and SILLY.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Elsa is really starting to come along. I don't know if it's just age and maturity, but she's lost a lot of the sass and energy she had late last year and is so quiet and cooperative and really puts a lot of try into everything she does. In the last month, she's learned to sidepass, yield her hindquarters and pivot by me just looking at the area I want her to move and clucking. She already knew how to do this when I put pressure with my hand, so we've just built on what she already knew. She's also learned the draw and has cantered a little on the longe line. I don't do this too often and only ask for a few strides. I'm just looking for her to understand the command right now, not do it in any great volume. She'll be 2 on April 24, but I don't plan on starting her under saddle until the summer of her 3 year old year.

Sidepassing
https://youtu.be/DaYC7iD5pTA

The draw - with some assistance from my instructor on how to cue her.
https://youtu.be/bG4TWGJDRG8


----------



## farmpony84

Here is Cloud! He's my wittle beaver horsey! I think he's getting pretty broad. He's not terribly tall, my guess would be about 15 hands....

He's very friendly and kind. Great attitude so far but I haven't done much with him because it's been so wet out.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Ya know? We've all got some pretty darn nice horses!


----------



## Roperchick

Here's Chickadee. She'll be 2 April 22nd

First ones yesterday, second one is a couple weeks ago. She's really starting to buff up and fill out


----------



## Roperchick

quick pic of Chickie 10 days before her 2nd birthday 

shes about to find her world is gonna turn upside down. Shes been terrorizing the cows so she gets to start "working" haha


----------



## Paintedponies1992

I'm starting to wish I didn't live where I live anymore:neutral:
Every day I've had off has been nasty weather wise so not a lot of going to the barn lately, but I did go out a few weeks ago and got a picture of Magik (be it she's dirty and wet, but I love her face in this pic). She's already as tall as my 15 HH mare now.


----------



## Paintedponies1992

Finally got a nice weekend off!  Gave the girls a much needed brushing and a bit of refresher work with Magik after some pictures. She looks like a mini version of my mare Rosie, except she's black and Rosie's brown.


----------



## nicoles

Calypso will be 2 a week from today! It'll be a long two years before I put her under saddle, but she's so much fun to work with on the ground that I'm sure it will fly by  I just love this filly so much and I'm hoping to bring one of her half sisters home this year (if they would hurry up and be born so I can go look at them!). 

You can see my horses have cleaned up the grass their side of the fence (also, I'm a renter so that type of fence wasn't my choice!).

She is wet and muddy here in the first one, but I think her shade of buckskin hides it pretty well lol:


----------



## Paintedponies1992

Here's little Mage at 2 years old now, working on flexing and giving to pressure lately.


----------



## farmpony84

Here is me and Cloud. Don't worry, he's only getting the basics and then it's back to the pasture until the spring.


----------



## farmpony84

Before you say it... I know I'm fat. I'm working on losing it but I'm out of control. It's like I see a donut, I want a donut, I need a donut, I eat a donut... And then it's baseball season so it's fast-food, hot dogs, and cracker jacks.... I'm out of control! But my horse is cutes isn't he?


----------

